# Anyone in Cosmetology school?



## SolarWhite (Mar 1, 2009)

I am planning on enrolling in cosmetology school in a few months. Just wondering if there is anyone here currently in school or already graduated. I'd like to hear your experiences! Did you like it?


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Mar 2, 2009)

I start in march, but I work at a hair salon and I can tell you my coworkers experiences. They all pretty much said it's really boring, and some of it is pretty lame. But you learn the BASIC BASIC BASICS, everything else you'll learn by trial&error and being an assistant.

hope that helped!


----------



## kitten (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm in College taking a Cosmetics/Retail Sales program and there is a LOT of theory and background information about products, skin care, nail care, hair care, the retail marketplace, and much more about the industry. Makeup application is just a small portion of all of the knowledge you obtain. I'm finding that I'm not satisfied with the makeup aspect, because I would love to learn about specific techniques, not theories behind techniques although it doesn't hurt to know.

However, it is a college program, so it might be more broad than a cosmetology certificate program you folks in the states have.


----------



## bad girl glam (Mar 10, 2009)

i am enrolled in cosmetology school, but i haven't started yet.  I start April 15th.  i would like to hear some advice too.  i am going for the esthetician program.  it is a 5 1/2 month program (750 hours).  i can wait to get started.  i believe most cosmetology schools touch on makeup application a little bit.  i talked to a couple of students and after they graduate, they are going to makeup school to learn more.  i plan on taking a couple of makeup course here and there, but will be learning and practicing on my own to learn different techniques.  i am going to school to get my license since you have to have one to freelance in IL.


----------



## fabulousmexo (Jun 1, 2009)

I graduated in Dec. They basically teach you how to pass state board and the boards rules and regs. They explain the differences between products and techniques for all services that we as cosmetologists preform. They go over diseases that we may encounter, bones and muscles we work on, electricity. Everything they teach is the way state board wants it not the way you would do things in the salon. Hope that helps!


----------



## pinktink368 (Jun 5, 2009)

I am enrolled and in the middle of my program, my best advice is to see if the school does a lot of guest speakers. mine does a lot of nail and makeup speakers because the staff is not quite proficiant in those areas. hth.


----------



## ShortnSassy (Jun 29, 2009)

i am in cosmetology school currently, i'm about halfway through my program. i took the esthetician course first and found myself very interested in hair, and although makeup is my main passion i decided i wanted to good career to fall back on so i decided to enroll.
my school has been around since 1969 and is privately owned by a father/son team, so the cirriculum is pretty solid. i really don't regret enrolling at all. most of the students at our school are between the ages of 18 and 23, and then a few people in their 30s and older mixed in. there is always drama going on... especially with the younger students and that is the only hard part for me. but as long as i stay out of it, i'm happy.
i really recommend attending cosmetology school, just make sure you pick the right school for you. it's always something to fall back on!


----------



## PnmnianPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm in the middle of a cosmetology school! Initially I joined cosmetology school because I figured it would give me an edge when it came to being a makeup artist, but now I'm falling in love with nails and waxing and so much more than I never knew I'd like. I'm not so nuts about hair still... lol, but I can curl hair like a mother f*cker now!!! I had a girl's head full of Shirley Temple curls last for 3 days without hairspray, go me!!! I think as soon as I figure out how to put everything together into a look I'll be happier with hair (right now that's a huge issue for me) but for now I'm really happy I did this.


----------



## laceface (Jul 23, 2009)

I went to Cosmetology school for my Esthetician license. And oh boy, I'm not going to lie. I HATED it! You're going to probably find yourself only respecting one of the instructors, and the rest are trash! It is pretty easy to become an instructor these days, they don't really regulate it. A lot of times they just have to take one simple course & if a school likes them (favoritism) they are hired. 

Not to mention Cosmetology schools are FULL of drama. I did my best to keep to myself, but people will always try to push your buttons. 

However, if it's something you really want to do then you should definitely do it & stick it out. Just do your best to not get distracted by all the gossipy people. They WILL talk about you, but just ignore it


----------



## kkischer04 (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm wondering what the costs are??? I've been thinking about it for a while, but I didn't know if they varied depending on the school


----------



## laceface (Oct 21, 2009)

It really depends on what school you go to. Some are higher end, so you can expect to pay more. Paying more doesn't necessarily mean you are getting a better education though, so my advice: Research, research, research!

Good luck! <3


----------

